# pregnacare containing hcg?



## MiasMum

I have been taking pregnacare, not the conception one but the pregnancy one. Got a positive result today after 3 yrs and 8 months after our frozen embryo ivf transfer.
Im worried there is something in pregnacare that has given me a positive and im not pregnant after all? Do any of you know?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Nope, nothing in pregnacare that contains HCG.

The only thing that contains HCG is the trigger shot which they give you to make your body ovulate. If you didn't have that, then I'd say congrats and h&H 9 months!!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/bfp_zps9feec02c.gif


----------



## MiasMum

Thankyou both so much... im feeling alot calmer today x


----------



## Vanessa2019

MiasMum said:


> I have been taking pregnacare, not the conception one but the pregnancy one. Got a positive result today after 3 yrs and 8 months after our frozen embryo ivf transfer.
> Im worried there is something in pregnacare that has given me a positive and im not pregnant after all? Do any of you know?

Hi, 

I am in the exact same situation you were. Did you turn out to be pregnant? 

So many woman have said they stop your period but no one has said they give you a false positive. I have taken 5 test and they are positive but I’ve been trying 5 years and this is the first time I’ve taken anything. I only had 1 weeks worth.


----------



## brittany12

This thread is very old she may not get on here any longer but it does seem as if she was indeed pregnant as it shows she has a baby boy born August on 2014 and this was December of 2013! 

Good luck to you


----------

